#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Travel in Vietnam, Cambodia

## chilaaogiac12a14

Now, my friends and I am staying at a hotel in Distict 1, Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam. We have stayed here for 3 days. We intend to transfer to Cambodia for travelling. So how can we get to Cambodia from Vietnam? And where should we visit in Cambodia (I heard much about Angkor Wat)?

----------


## Neverna

Fly to Cambodia and visit Angkor Wat.

----------


## stroller

There are buses from Ho Chi Minh to Phnom Phen, then by boat to Siem Reap (Ankor Wat).
Be prepared for an 'adventure'...

----------


## terry57

^

Jesus,

That's world beating current info innit.  :Confused:

----------


## ChristineLamote

Travelling from Cambodia to Vietnam, you can catch a cheap flight or bus to transfer but I suggest that you should transfer by flight which will safer than bus

----------


## terry57

Do an Internet search for all the current info maybe a good idea.

----------


## barrylad66

Get yourself a bicycle and enjoy    :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Do an Internet search for all the current info maybe a good idea.


Yup, maybe even ask on a forum. 








Oh.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Saigon to pp by bus is best bet.
dont take the boat UP RIVER to Siem Rep ( Angkor Wat ) spend at least 4 days with 3 at the temples, one on the lake and walking around is plenty
bus is like 6 hours or fly

Currently in Cambodia, having driven down from surin to SR over to Steung Treng-(Up to the laos border and crossed over to Laos for a day)  Banlung- Sen Monorom- Phnom Pehn- Kep ( great place to kick back with drives over to Kampot for some great food ) 
heading back to PP than up to Battambang before back to Thailand via Pailin.

----------


## ChristineLamote

From HCMC to Cambodia, you should transfer by bus or boat also. Personally, you should book Mekong Crusie tour to travel which you'll get more experiences and enjoy natural beauty of Mekong River during the trip. You can refer cruise tour at: Mekong Delta Tours

----------


## dinhoecotour

You can take Sapaco bus from HCMC to Cambodia (Phnom Penh or Siem Reap) or take a ferry boat from Chau Doc in Mekong Delta to Phnom Penh!

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm not sure they're still there....

----------


## cyrille

Hey dino...what's eco about your tour?

(Avoid that Christinelamote, btw...for a frog her english really blows)

----------


## fred flintstone

> I suggest that you should transfer by flight which will safer than bus


i doubt it.

----------


## ChristineLamote

From Vietnam to Cambodia, you will have 2 ways of transferring including flight or Mekong cruise.

----------


## CaptainNemo

...aye, and make sure you're jabbed up for Japanese Encephalitis and Hepatitis B.

----------


## Phuketrichard

4 ways to travel;
Boat, Flight, bus, taxi

----------


## OhOh

Some photos of your girlfriends would enable a more thoughtful reply. Dressed or nude, "it's up to you".

----------


## dinhoecotour

Do research on Travelfish.org and then Things To Do on Tripadvisor Page to make your own plan.

----------


## cyrille

You're new at this, aren't you.

----------

